# Biofilm - an issue, or not?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Put a 48 Watt T5HO over my 10 gallon - overkill I know, and naturally there was algae, but I've cut back my light time to 6 hrs a day and the algae is going away. I'm dosing CO2, phosphate, potassium, and Plantex CSM+B right now (cut off on the Flourish iron supplement since all I've got in there is wisteria, riccia and Marimo moss). The plants are growing out of control (anybody want any wisteria?) but there's a thick layer of biofilm on the surface, to the extent that if I skim with a net it gets mucked up.

Is there a way to reduce the biofilm aside from PWC's? Am I dosing/feeding too much? What's going on? Thanks!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

some surface agitation may help.. put a small powerhead pointing at the water's surface... a surface skimmer may also help.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Run an airstone at night when the lights go out.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll hook up my other powerhead and aim it at the surface.

I would hook up a bubbler and run it nightly, but I inject CO2 and I don't want to gas everything out each night.

Thanks for the thoughts guys!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Skimmer pretty cheap from Fosterandsmithsaquatics, just need something to power so you can turn it on and off as needed.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Before I started the layered substrate approach I always got a surface film. that went away a couple of weeks after adding my first fish. but those were usually guppies or platties which were constantly sucking the surface film.

I think cutting back on the light and nutrients will help. as will just a little more time. but eventually the surface film will go away.


my .02


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would hook up a bubbler and run it nightly, but I inject CO2 and I don't want to gas everything out each night.


Actually, it's a good thing to do. I run CO2 as well. At night, the plants consume O2 and running the air is actually an added benefit.

Just food for thought. ;o)


----------

